# Trustable cube store?



## linkin182 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey guys, I found this fairly new site (I think) and its got a fair amount of cube but most of the puzzles are REALLY low priced... like the v cube 2A is only $13!! and the lanlan 2x2x2 is only $3 !! 

They even have the new dayan lingyun 2nd model for $17 and some of the items are free shipping while some are not.... You also have to sign up with all your contact/address to be able to purchase which is a little fishy to me....

So if anyone has purchased cubes from this site then could someone tell me if it is trustworthy, (especially for shipping overseas as i live in New Zealand)

Heres the link
http://51morefun.com/

Cheers~:tu


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe that site is actually quite safe, but I'm not sure google it and research.

Scratch that just research some customer reviews and stuff. Or wait for some replies.


----------



## asportking (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, it's safe.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just ordered my SS 4x4 and a SQ1 from them last week. The payment was secure, and I've gotten emails from the every step of the way telling me what's being done, i.e. payment accepted, when it will be shipped, shipped out, etc. Depending on how long the shipping take they may become my main store as there prices are amazing. and they have a really good selection.


----------



## linkin182 (Aug 20, 2011)

unirox13 said:


> I just ordered my SS 4x4 and a SQ1 from them last week. The payment was secure, and I've gotten emails from the every step of the way telling me what's being done, i.e. payment accepted, when it will be shipped, shipped out, etc. Depending on how long the shipping take they may become my main store as there prices are amazing. and they have a really good selection.



Thanks for the reply, but did you ship overseas? because i want to be absolutely sure they can ship safely overseas and also do you know about why some items are free shipping while others arent?


----------



## JyH (Aug 20, 2011)

The owner's name on Speedsolving is "champion".


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 20, 2011)

linkin182 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but did you ship overseas? because i want to be absolutely sure they can ship safely overseas and also do you know about why some items are free shipping while others arent?


 
The free shipping thing I don't know about. It may be due to price of the product etc, in fact I didn't even notice while I was looking at the site. lol I'm in the US so if you want I'll let you know when my stuff comes in just to help give you some piece of mind about the whole thing. If after getting my products I'm satisfied I'm going to begin saving for an 11x11 so i really hope that everything works well and I get my stuff without a hitch.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 20, 2011)

If it's Paypal it is safe. Also read testimonials if they have it or just Google it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 21, 2011)

It's safe. It also has amazing prices and a lot of cubes that some other places don't have.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone knows where does it ship from?


----------



## JyH (Aug 22, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Anyone knows where does it ship from?


 
Look at the website before posting questions like this.


----------

